# evil dead 2



## strawhat-san (Jan 31, 2010)

I just watched evil dead 2 and it kicked ass , so im just writing this now to see what other people think about it 

also as an extra question would you sacrifice your non-dominant hand if you could get a chainsaw as  replacement


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 31, 2010)

I loved the film 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wouldn't sacrifice my hand though, a hand's more useful than a chainsaw, cos a hand can pick up a chainsaw, but can a chainsaw pick up a hand?



Spoiler



I think not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






You _could_ use it for certain sexual activities though, but don't blame me if anything goes wrong


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2010)

You're just now seeing it?!
Quick, watch the other two, now!

Sam Raimi is one of my favorite directors ever



Spoiler








Groovy


----------



## Skyline969 (Feb 1, 2010)

Evil Dead 3 (The Army of Darkness) is a close second to Evil Dead 2, but the first one was kinda meh. Dead By Dawn (the 2nd one) is still the best though.

My favorite part's when Ash finally loses it and starts going insane with the stuff in the house. That deer head will forever stay in my head.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I loved the film
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should see the movie again, he HAD to do it, it was not a choice and it was just lucky he could use his chainsaw arm otherwise he would have been screwed.


----------



## user0002 (Feb 1, 2010)

I didn't like that much. It's watchable one time.


----------



## cobleman (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG i was 10 when i watched this for the 1st time on the old Sony Betamax scared the shit outta me and my cousins but being kids we still had to pause and watch in slow motion where the tree attacks the girl LMAO it just looked so painful. What i could never figure out was how they changed the origanal story each time they made a new film and recapped on the past
Lol that was the 1st movie the second wasnt untill 1987


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2010)

user0002 said:
			
		

> I didn't like that much. It's watchable one time.



You, Sir, have no respect for cheesy cinema.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 2, 2010)

cobleman said:
			
		

> OMG i was 10 when i watched this for the 1st time on the old Sony Betamax scared the shit outta me and my cousins but being kids we still had to pause and watch in slow motion where the tree attacks the girl LMAO it just looked so painful. What i could never figure out was how they changed the origanal story each time they made a new film and recapped on the past
> Lol that was the 1st movie the second wasnt untill 1987



The bit with the tree was in the first film.  The second one was like a tame comedy remake compared to the first.  It was good but definitely not a patch on the first.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 2, 2010)

Yea, the first was supposedly made as a "real" horror film, but just ended up being cheesy as hell (still a great concept, but stop motion isn't scary lol). The 2nd was a satirized remake of the first, purposefully cheesy and laughable. The 3rd was made because there was a badass character that needed to travel through time and kick ass. And Raimi looked down from His throne, gave birth to said story, saw His creation and said "It is good." And there was much rejoicing.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2010)

Films like this make wish all horror films had NO cgi in them.

I hope Evil Dead 4 or the remake never happen, there is just too much to live up to.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 2, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Films like this make wish all horror films had NO cgi in them.
> 
> I hope Evil Dead 4 or the remake never happen, there is just too much to live up to.



I can agree with the "no cgi" thing. I'm a sucker for practical effects. I have multiple friends that are going to school for different aspects of cinematography (wow. i spelled that correctly the first time, no squigglies! Sorry, surprised myself with that lol) and a couple of other friends that have been effing around with practical effects and we've all been talking about making some short horror/gore films. I dunno if it'll ever happen, but if it does, you'll be seeing them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for Evil Dead 4/Remake, i'm behind it 100% IF they get the right guy for the job. I don't know who it is, but there ARE good remakes out there. Dawn Of The Dead is the perfect example. If a remake of Evil Dead would be as good as the remake of DotD, please, PLEASE do it! (i know, chances are slim, but still... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2010)

There are good remakes but for every Dawn (the easrly 90's Night remake was good too) remake there is a Day of the Dead remake where Bubba...is a vegetarian zombie.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 2, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> There are good remakes but for every Dawn (the easrly 90's Night remake was good too) remake there is a Day of the Dead remake where Bubba...is a vegetarian zombie.



Oh trust me. I know. You notice that i only had ONE good remake/reimagineing listed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't think of any others, however, Rob Zombie's Halloween was fucking fantastic. Haven't seen H2 yet, but i want to.

Ok, and i may get shit on for this one, but i adored the My Bloody Valentine (yea, the 3d one), just for the use of gore and 3d. It was a wonderfully campy slasher.

Speaking of which, if you haven't seen it, go pick up Hatchet (or d-load it or stream it or whatever.) It's a great new slasher that has Kane Hodder as the killer, and bit roles for Tony Todd and Robert Englund. Again, super campy, great trite "child made fun of as kid, killed, haunts area today" story. And i love the way the camera doesn't turn away for the death scenes as you'd expect. I mean, it's so campy that they use the same Blood-splashed-on-tree-with-a-bucket scene two separate times... but it's still decent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(warning for anyone to which it concerns: if you're easily grossed out by gore, there are a few unexpected icks that happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2010)

Hatchet was great, can't wait for the sequel.  I liked MBV3D was harmless fluff, can't say I cared if I ever watched it again but I wont avoid it if it came on telly.  RZ Halloween is ok but should have been a new film rather than a Halloween one, Michael should never be shown as a human with a sad story.   The sequel is really bad, probably the worst of the series which is saying something.

Another good slasher film what also has Robert England is Behind the Mask: The Rise of Leslie Vernon.  In that film Myers, Kruger etc are real and its about a film crew who follow a new slasher around, how he prepares and everything.

On topic however:  While I'm not too keen on a new Evil Dead film I wold love to see Ash back in a film version of Marvel Zombies vs. The Army of Darkness.


----------



## Skyline969 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Films like this make wish all horror films had NO cgi in them.
> 
> I hope Evil Dead 4 or the remake never happen, there is just too much to live up to.


Yeah, I totally agree with you. The 3 Evil Dead movies were made in their own time (late 80s-early 90s?), and if one was made now it would almost be forced to have CGI and whatnot. It'd end up looking like total shit compared to the first 3 movies, and would be a major flop. There's a reason why those movies were made in that time - they just wouldn't be the same in this day and age.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 2, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Hatchet was great, can't wait for the sequel.
> *snip*
> Another good slasher film what also has Robert England is Behind the Mask: The Rise of Leslie Vernon.
> *snip*








 SEQUEL!! So they're really doing it? OMG. That will be fantastic.

Haha, I bought Behind the Mask right around the same time i saw Hatchet. LOVE that movie. From Mock-u-mentary into (kinda)legit slasher flick. I recommend it to many people.

Looks like if Wife® and I are ever in merry ol' England (wait wait... not "if"... more "when"), there's a few of us that will need to get together for a slasher flick night. (off the top of my head, Trolley needs to be there too.)


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Looks like if Wife® and I are ever in merry ol' England (wait wait... not "if"... more "when"), there's a few of us that will need to get together for a slasher flick night. (off the top of my head, Trolley needs to be there too.)


I'll make sure I have a bushy beard if that ever happens.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 2, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> SEQUEL!! So they're really doing it? OMG. That will be fantastic.
> 
> Haha, I bought Behind the Mask right around the same time i saw Hatchet. LOVE that movie. From Mock-u-mentary into (kinda)legit slasher flick. I recommend it to many people.
> 
> Looks like if Wife® and I are ever in merry ol' England (wait wait... not "if"... more "when"), there's a few of us that will need to get together for a slasher flick night. (off the top of my head, Trolley needs to be there too.)



A sequel to Hatchet would be most awesome!  And if you're ever in the UK I'm definitely up for a night out and a slasher fest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of remakes, has everyone heard about the Robocop remake?  It's on hiatus at the mo but they're probably going to go ahead with it with a new director.  The original left because he wanted to use stop motion and make up and the studio wanted him to use CGI.  Even Robocop himself was gonna be CGI.  Hopefully it'll never get properly green lit.

The Evil Dead remake is also going ahead as far as I know.  I was reading about it the other day.  Raimi is still at the helm and says he'll be using a mix of proper fx and CGI.  Might not be too bad, but I'll hold off judgement til I see some of it.

And one last one to note, have you seen the Elm Street remake clips yet?  They've changed Kruegers background story and the bloke they've got as him sucks pretty badly.  None of the menace that Englund had.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> And one last one to note, have you seen the Elm Street remake clips yet?  They've changed Kruegers background story and the bloke they've got as him sucks pretty badly.  None of the menace that Englund had.


Its supposed to be PG-13 or something...fuck it.  This is the daddy of slashers, no way he can be toned down.  There was no need to reboot, just get Freddy back to being menacing and thats it.

There was a few test screening reviews for it and they all say its beyond repair.  They praise Jackie Earle Haley but say most of it is laughable.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 2, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest I'll probably end up watching it anyway just to see what a hack job they've done of it.  The clips I saw of Jackie Earle Hayley just didn't do it for me.  He was good, but he's just got too much to live up to in my mind.  Robert Englund was just so creepy and menacing in the first before they made the character a lovable rogue.  He was the first horror film guy that I ever said "Fuck yeah, that's a proper creepy and evil character".  The scene of him stood in the alleyway silhouetted with his arms outstretched will be forever burned in my mind!


----------



## WildWon (Feb 2, 2010)

Damnit! I heard rumors that Jackie Earle Haley was in the helm, and i was so very excited. At least people are saying HE'S doing a good job. I'll still have tickets for opening week when it's released.

PS- Haley is phenomenal on Human Target. Which, in turn, is a pretty good show. Quite entertaining.


----------

